
Ask HN: What are your favourite developer blogs? - mubaris
I&#x27;m looking for best developer blogs for inspiration
======
deepakkarki
Hey you'd probably like a project I've built -

[https://discoverdev.io](https://discoverdev.io)

I've created a system that crawls 100s of engineering blogs and picks out 8-12
posts good links every day. I then tag and publish them.

You may find publications you like by going through the archive!

~~~
steveeq1
This is interesting. Do you have the source code for this somewhere?

~~~
deepakkarki
No clue why you're down voted, but no as of now the source code is not open.

It's a bunch of small / medium sized scripts I've tied together to run the
system - I don't think open sourcing it would make sense. Unless of course I
spend a bunch of time documenting and structuring the code. Time I
unfortunately don't have right now :(

But perhaps in the next couple of months!

------
satyanash
Joel on Software - joelonsoftware.com

Coding Horror - blog.codinghorror.com

Schneier on Security -
[https://www.schneier.com/blog/](https://www.schneier.com/blog/)

Things of Interest - qntm.org

In Pursuit of Laziness - manishearth.github.io

Still Drinking - stilldrinking.org

Shallow Thoughts - [http://shallowsky.com/blog/](http://shallowsky.com/blog/)

Captain Nemo -
[https://captnemo.in/archive.html](https://captnemo.in/archive.html)

------
misterdata
Raymond Chen (MSFT) - The Old New Thing

[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing)

~~~
no29
This man is a living history of Microsoft and one of the best resources for
WINAPI development.

------
swah
Used to be [http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/](http://steve-
yegge.blogspot.com/) but I feel like most "blogs" died at the same time.
Internet too big now..

~~~
bad_user
Or maybe you outgrew it.

------
brudgers
Julia Evans, [https://jvns.ca/](https://jvns.ca/)

~~~
ATsch
Also has a great list of other blogs, most of which are my favorites now too.

[https://jvns.ca/blog/2016/04/09/some-of-my-favorite-
blogs/](https://jvns.ca/blog/2016/04/09/some-of-my-favorite-blogs/)

here's a copy+pastable list:
[https://rachelbythebay.com/w/](https://rachelbythebay.com/w/)
[http://danluu.com/](http://danluu.com/)
[https://aphyr.com/](https://aphyr.com/)
[http://www.elidedbranches.com/](http://www.elidedbranches.com/)
[http://composition.al/blog/2015/03/31/what-isnt-a-key-
value-...](http://composition.al/blog/2015/03/31/what-isnt-a-key-value-store/)
[https://www.harihareswara.net/sumana/2016/03/29/0](https://www.harihareswara.net/sumana/2016/03/29/0)
[http://blog.plover.com/aliens/dd/intro.html](http://blog.plover.com/aliens/dd/intro.html)
[http://blog.jessitron.com/2015/06/ultratestable-coding-
style...](http://blog.jessitron.com/2015/06/ultratestable-coding-style.html)
[http://akaptur.com/blog/2014/08/03/getting-started-with-
pyth...](http://akaptur.com/blog/2014/08/03/getting-started-with-python-
internals/)
[http://accidentallyquadratic.tumblr.com/post/142387131042/no...](http://accidentallyquadratic.tumblr.com/post/142387131042/nodejs-
left-pad)
[http://embedded.fm/blog/takingaparttoys](http://embedded.fm/blog/takingaparttoys)
[http://gigasquidsoftware.com/blog/2012/09/20/7-john-
mccarthy...](http://gigasquidsoftware.com/blog/2012/09/20/7-john-mccarthy-
papers-in-7-weeks-1/) [https://mathbabe.org/2016/03/30/apple-vs-fbi-nobody-
won/](https://mathbabe.org/2016/03/30/apple-vs-fbi-nobody-won/)

------
mherrmann
Plug: The blog of my file manager [1]. I share my experiences developing a
cross-platform app with PyQt. For instance:

* how Google Chrome's auto-update technology works [2]

* which GUI technology to pick if you find Electron too slow [3]

* a video of the release process of my app [4], using the fabulous `desk` tool [5]

[1]: [https://fman.io/blog](https://fman.io/blog)

[2]: [https://fman.io/blog/google-omaha-
tutorial/](https://fman.io/blog/google-omaha-tutorial/)

[3]: [https://fman.io/blog/picking-technologies-for-a-desktop-
app-...](https://fman.io/blog/picking-technologies-for-a-desktop-app-in-2016/)

[4]: [https://fman.io/blog/live-coding-video-of-
fman/](https://fman.io/blog/live-coding-video-of-fman/)

[5]: [https://github.com/jamesob/desk](https://github.com/jamesob/desk)

------
tenzing
Antirez (the creator of Redis): [http://antirez.com](http://antirez.com)

Nick Craver (lots of StackOverflow / StackExchange stuff):
[https://nickcraver.com/blog/](https://nickcraver.com/blog/)

Coding Horror:
[https://blog.codinghorror.com/](https://blog.codinghorror.com/)

Troy Hunt: [https://www.troyhunt.com/](https://www.troyhunt.com/)

Steve Yegge: [https://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/](https://steve-
yegge.blogspot.com/)

------
allenleein
If you want to learn Haskell or functional language:

Haskell for all-
[http://www.haskellforall.com/](http://www.haskellforall.com/)

Bryan O'Sullivan's blog-
[http://www.serpentine.com/blog/](http://www.serpentine.com/blog/)

Monday Morning Haskell- [https://mmhaskell.com/](https://mmhaskell.com/)

Jane Street- [https://blog.janestreet.com/](https://blog.janestreet.com/)

Haskell Weekly- [https://haskellweekly.news/](https://haskellweekly.news/)

Neil Mitchell's Haskell
Blog-[http://neilmitchell.blogspot.tw/](http://neilmitchell.blogspot.tw/)

Types & Functional Programming- [http://bitemyapp.com/](http://bitemyapp.com/)

Haoyi's Programming Blog-
[http://www.lihaoyi.com/post/WhatsFunctionalProgrammingAllAbo...](http://www.lihaoyi.com/post/WhatsFunctionalProgrammingAllAbout.html)

------
gp7
[https://fgiesen.wordpress.com](https://fgiesen.wordpress.com) Most of his
posts end up on the first page of hn. In fact there is one right now

[http://nullprogram.com/](http://nullprogram.com/) makes C look fun

------
myko
Mike Ash's blog:
[https://www.mikeash.com/pyblog/](https://www.mikeash.com/pyblog/)

Always impresses me with the depth put into each post. Great blog for a Cocoa
developer to follow.

------
lpghatguy
[http://rachelbythebay.com/w/](http://rachelbythebay.com/w/)

------
maremmano
I really appreciate the work of Bartosz Milewski:
[https://bartoszmilewski.com/](https://bartoszmilewski.com/)

------
grey-area
If you use Go, you may like this link aggregator I made based on HN
[https://golangnews.com](https://golangnews.com) which has a lot of good blog
posts on programming in Go.

------
tehlike
Striked me as odd that this is not mentioned:
[http://ayende.com/blog](http://ayende.com/blog) one of the strongest
developers in the .net world, hands down.

------
gandutraveler
Mechanical Sympathy by Martin Thompson [https://mechanical-
sympathy.blogspot.com/?m=1](https://mechanical-sympathy.blogspot.com/?m=1)

~~~
_asummers
All of his and fellow Azul Systems guy Cliff Click's talks are worth watching
as well, particularly if you care about Java, JVM, low level performance,
processor caching.

------
jack_kc
This isn't updated very often but there is a lot of good stuff here.

[https://www.joelonsoftware.com](https://www.joelonsoftware.com)

~~~
grey-area
Second this, lots of good posts there, along with Steve yegge's blog. They
feel like postcards from the past but there are still a lot of gems. My
personal favourites are:

[https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2002/01/06/fire-and-
motion/](https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2002/01/06/fire-and-motion/)

[http://steve-yegge.blogspot.co.uk/2006/03/execution-in-
kingd...](http://steve-yegge.blogspot.co.uk/2006/03/execution-in-kingdom-of-
nouns.html)

------
cel
[https://utcc.utoronto.ca/~cks/space/blog/](https://utcc.utoronto.ca/~cks/space/blog/)

[https://bentrask.com/](https://bentrask.com/)

[http://nullprogram.com/](http://nullprogram.com/)

[https://drewdevault.com/](https://drewdevault.com/)

[https://joeyh.name/blog/](https://joeyh.name/blog/)

[https://bsdly.blogspot.com/](https://bsdly.blogspot.com/)

[http://apenwarr.ca/log/](http://apenwarr.ca/log/)

------
ZenoArrow
For the most part, I prefer blog/news aggregators to individual blogs. For
example, I used to visit F# Weekly every week:

[https://sergeytihon.com/category/f-weekly/](https://sergeytihon.com/category/f-weekly/)

------
tosh
[http://tonsky.me/](http://tonsky.me/)

------
znq
Most recently I'm a fan of
[http://devcraftweekly.com/](http://devcraftweekly.com/) which some of my
employees started as a side project. It's a weekly newsletter on the "Art,
Craft and Lifestyle of Software Engineering" but there's also a blog format:
[https://devcraftweekly.com/archives/](https://devcraftweekly.com/archives/)

Have a look and check it out. Focus is on development & software engineering
as well as remote work and work-life balance.

~~~
dfreniche
Also we accept suggestion on good blog posts. We read and curate the bests
posts we find. Send quality links our way!

------
anotheryou
Devlog of the game "Obra Dinn":

[https://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=40832.0](https://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=40832.0)

------
nikivi
We curate a big list of interesting blogs here :

[https://github.com/learn-anything/blogs](https://github.com/learn-
anything/blogs)

~~~
anon_dev_123456
These lists are not useful at all honestly, just a mesh of links with no
context or info why it would interest someone.

~~~
arsalanb
You speak for yourself, I hope. Because I (for one) found this useful.

------
AshishGupta93
You can check out engineering blogs of popular tech companies and start-ups.
Here are few curated lists -

1\. [https://www.cybrhome.com/topic/engineering-blogs-of-
companie...](https://www.cybrhome.com/topic/engineering-blogs-of-companies)

2\. [https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-
blogs](https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-blogs)

Full disclosure - I'm maker of CybrHome.

------
Johnny_Brahms
wingolog.org

Andy Wingo's texts about compilers and optimisation. Very nice, especially if
you like scheme.

------
binocarlos
The morning paper by Adrian Colyer:
[https://blog.acolyer.org/](https://blog.acolyer.org/)

~~~
v1n337
I love this blog!

This is less of a dev blog, though, and more of a research paper blog.

------
acemarke
I wrote a Reddit comment a few months back listing around 20 of my favorite
React-related bloggers:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/reactjs/comments/5t8loz/what_are_yo...](https://www.reddit.com/r/reactjs/comments/5t8loz/what_are_your_top_reactreact_native_blogs_that/ddkzooh/)
.

------
abcd_f
Off the beaten path, but very interesting still -
[https://bvckup2.com/wip](https://bvckup2.com/wip)

It's less of "blog" now, but older entries are a breadcrumb trail of the day-
to-day grind of an indie Windows developer.

------
github-cat
[https://www.pixelstech.net/application/techtrend/](https://www.pixelstech.net/application/techtrend/)
This is not a blog though, it shows you the popular technology stuff at the
moment you open it.

------
znq
Shameless self-promotion: our Bugfender blog
[https://bugfender.com/blog/](https://bugfender.com/blog/)

We share technical posts about mobile development, about scaling our backend
and database systems and our experience using Go. On the other end of the
spectrum we also write a lot about building a bootstrapped lifestyle business
without any external investment.

Some examples:

\- [https://bugfender.com/blog/go-pros-cons-using-go-
programming...](https://bugfender.com/blog/go-pros-cons-using-go-programming-
language/)

\- [https://bugfender.com/blog/three-years-
bugfender-9-5m-users/](https://bugfender.com/blog/three-years-
bugfender-9-5m-users/)

\- [https://bugfender.com/blog/why-a-lifestyle-business-
beats-a-...](https://bugfender.com/blog/why-a-lifestyle-business-beats-a-
startup/)

------
pruthvishetty
[http://pruthvishetty.com/bookmark#interesting-
blogs](http://pruthvishetty.com/bookmark#interesting-blogs) (Not exactly
developer blogs, but something the tech community would appreciate).

------
Something1234
I like factorio's Friday facts. It often has some interesting engineering
knowledge.

~~~
n1c
Seconded, [https://www.factorio.com/blog/](https://www.factorio.com/blog/)

------
liampmccabe
Not a blog per se, rather a 'vlog'. Really easy to follow video tutorials
[https://www.youtube.com/c/JamieBartonCodes](https://www.youtube.com/c/JamieBartonCodes)

------
dchuk
I built something exactly for this!

[https://engineered.at](https://engineered.at)

I don't have a lot of free time lately but have a few more features queued up,
the biggest being automatic topic tagging of articles. Soon!

------
jkuria
[http://blog.capitalandgrowth.org/blog/](http://blog.capitalandgrowth.org/blog/)

Investor interviews and sales & markting Q&As

------
fapjacks
I say every time I see one of these HN posts: Windytan, phenomenal hardware
hacker: [https://www.windytan.com](https://www.windytan.com)

------
hestefisk
There used to be a blog on Ruby called Sneaking Ruby through the System. It
was awesome but unfortunately it stopped back in 2010 amidst the Rails craze.

------
ivan_gammel
[http://thedailywtf.com](http://thedailywtf.com) \- learned some very good
lessons from it.

------
jackweirdy
[https://rachelbythebay.com/w/](https://rachelbythebay.com/w/)

------
windlessstorm
nullprogram.com

------
anon_dev_123456
I like Dadgum's blog. [http://prog21.dadgum.com/](http://prog21.dadgum.com/)

Being an older developer (please don't crucify me he's old compared to people
I've worked with), his insight is really interesting to me.

I also use Stacknews to follow tools that interest me. This site aggregates
articles and I can read them inline. It's like RSS on steroids.

[https://stackshare.io/news](https://stackshare.io/news)

~~~
guffins
Prog21 is a goldmine, it's a shame he's retired it.

